# Hit and Run the movie



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

My husband rented a movie last night while I was out (I was an extra on a movie set...16 1/2 hours and I got to watch Channing Tatum at work....which is neither here nor there but I thought I would throw that in lol). He rented this movie called Hit and Run with Dax Shepard, Kristin Bell, etc. He insisted I watch a scene in the movie (I ended up watching the whole movie anyways).


So enjoy....if you are crazy about dog nutrition you may get a kick out of this like I did. LOL. I have wanted to do this to people SO MANY TIMES!



Oh, and i can't find a censored version so if swear words offend, please do not watch this.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

That's hilarious, I love Bradley Cooper!

I don't get the inside-out prong at the beginning though...


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh yeah! I wrote this post and then I found the link and rewrote it. What I originally said was how I think the idiot that made the decision to put the prong collar on inside out was probably trying to make the dog look tougher or something. But its not a spike collar! I think thats what they were trying to make it look like. SMH. So yeah, its stupid.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

I love it!  compressed saw dust...hahaha! Not to far off Bradley.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

The better foods cost ten percent more, but there's eighty percent less poison. Lol!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I can't hear it, but I gather he didn't like the dog food.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Love it!!!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok tried it today and now I can hear it. That is some funny s- -t


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

I havent seen Bradley Cooper since Alias, love em. His character in that scene is my hero. Nothing like being right, righteous and armed.


----------

